# Favorite Zucchini Side/Main Dish



## Pati (Sep 17, 2005)

4-6 garlic florets, sliced
4-5 TB olive oil
1 med/large zucchini, 1/2" sliced & quartered
1 med/large yellow squash, 1/2" sliced & quartered
l large onion, sliced thin
1 green pepper, sliced thin
two 14.5 oz cans diced (stewed or whole peeled) tomatoes
2 TB cornstarch, plus 1 Cup cold water
1 tsp dried basil
salt & pepper to taste
pinch oregano
red pepper to taste (4-6 shakes)

Saute garlic in olive oil about 1-2 minutes on medium heat in heavy skillet; add zucchini, summer squash, salt & pepper stir on high for another couple of minutes; now add onion & green pepper, basil, oregano and red pepper; let this cook down for a few minutes before adding the tomatoes; mix cornstarch with cold water and add to remaining juice in empty tomatoe cans and add this to the pot as well. Cover and simmer on low 30 minutes, stirring occassionally. Serves 6-8. 

If you have 1/2 to a full cup of leftover steak or a pork chop, dice it up and toss in for added flavor. This recipe also freezes very well in single portion containers; transfer frozen zucchini to microwaveable glass dish and pop in micro for 2 minutes ... yum


----------



## licia (Sep 18, 2005)

One of our favorites is to scoop out most of the flesh of zuchinni, but leaving about 1/4" or more shell.  Saute that with onion, well flavored sausage, enough bread crumbs to bind together. Stuff mixture back into shells. Pour some marinara sauce over filled shells and bake about 15 to 20 minutes. Sprinkle cheese of your choice on top and bake about 5 minuts more.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 18, 2005)

Growing up my mom used to lightly fry up grated zucchini, grated apple and onions...I know it sounds kooky but it is really nice, especially along side a robust meat dish.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds yummy Pati......do you serve it over pasta or just eat it as is?

My favorite way is simple.....deep fried!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 18, 2005)

> My favorite way is simple.....deep fried!


Deep fried zucchini blossoms, lightly battered (stuffed or un-stuffed) are amazing, too


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never had the blossoms ICad........in fact I've never seen them for sale before around here.  Guess I'll have to check with some of the local farmers market vendors and see if they can supply any for me to try.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I've never had the blossoms ICad........in fact I've never seen them for sale before around here. Guess I'll have to check with some of the local farmers market vendors and see if they can supply any for me to try.


Yes I think it is the best bet, the local farmers market.  Anyone who carry zucchini, they ought to have some of them I would think!!  Good luck, they are real treat and it is also wonderful on a white pizza.  Let me know if you find them, I can give you the recipe if you are interested!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2005)

Aside from variations of stuffed zucchini, I am also fond of making risotto with them...

1 large onion, chopped
extra virgine olive oil
1 cup carnaroli or arborio rice
1 bayleaf
1/2 cup white wine
1 large zucchini(courgette), finely chopped
grated lemon zest from 1 lemon
500-700ml/20-25 oz. HOT good quality stock
(optional) about 2 heaped tbsps of mascarpone or robiola
freshly grated parmigiano

Sautè onion in plenty of olive oil in a large sauce pan until they are thoroughly cooked.
Add the rice, continue to sautè mixing briskly for a couple of minutes, until the rice is semi-transparent.
Drop the bayleaf and add the wine, bring to the boil quickly and let the wine get absorbed.
Then start adding the stock, about 1 large ladle at a time, stirring often. As the stock get absorbed (but still sufficiently wet) continue to add the stock in the same fashion, STIRRING OFTEN. About 10minutes into this procedure, add the courgette and lemon zest.  If necessary turn up the heat in order to bring it back to gently boiling. Continue the procedure until the rice is cooked al dente (not too mushy). It should take about 20-25 minutes. When you are in a mood for a richer creamier version, blend in some mascarpone or robiola just before the finish.
Serve with plenty of freshly grated parmigiano to sprinkle upon.


----------



## Paula (Sep 27, 2005)

I like zucchini with three cheeses by Giada Laurentiis , I am not really sure if on this forum we are allowed to post recipes coming from shows and so on


----------



## Zereh (Sep 27, 2005)

We sure can, Paula. (Doesn't matter where they come from.) And that zucchini looks great! Please do share the recipe with us.


Z


----------



## luvs (Sep 27, 2005)

you might try zucchini and red sauce. mozzarella with that, and you've got a lovely side dish.


----------

